# Need help with fly fishing setup for a newb



## Flats_fishin (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm wanting to get into fly fishing and need help figuring out what reel and rod would be best for my fishing. I need something for redfish,always wanted to get into fly fishing but need help starting off. Come on I know there some good info y'all have to help me out. Thanks


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a TFO rod, solid rod and life time warranty. Look at an 8wt to start off get your casting down before anything. Clock system doesn't work for me you cast how you cast just watch a couple tube videos so you
Can get the basic. TFO has a combo for 100 called NXT series that'd be a good starter set up. Hope this helps


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

The TexasFlyfishers.org is having Fly Tying Festival in Houston this Saturday. 

TFO ususally has their rods there for trial. You can probably get some instruction on casting and try different rods. 

Great opportunity.

Joe


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

I took my tfo out last night under the lights and caught my 1st red was amazing it's way better than a bait caster I put a sage 2280 on it it's a nice set up


----------



## Flats_fishin (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I see all the different wt,I'm guessing that's the size of the reel? I been fishing for the longest time but totally new to the fly fishing scene. While I lived in Florida I would see ppl fishing with fly rods and I wanted to start greeting into the fly fishing scene


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I would like the following companies: Allen fly reels, Lamson and Ross. I would get a 8wt rod and reel set up for the Tx coast.


----------



## Flats_fishin (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. So what would y'all recomend for the line?


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Scientific Angler 8 weight redfish line or Rio redfish

skunked


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*fly line*

For fly line, the *very best* you can afford. You cast the line not the fly, and a cheap line will only cause you problems. I like the Rio saltwater taper or Scientific Anglers Redfish. Both cost about $80 but they will last for years if you take care of them(keep them Clean). While most people use an 8wt rod for Redfish, as a new caster you may want to look at the 9wt. It will give you more distance and accuracy under windy conditions and handle bigger flies easier. Then when you have improved your casting and want to upgrade your equipment you can move down to an 8wt.
My $.02
Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm probably in the minority here...but if it were me I would start out with a good 9 wt probably from TFO with an Allen reel and scientific anglers saltwater taper line. 

The 9 wt will give you flexibility to fish with ease on the windy days....and its a rare day indeed on the flats that it isn't windy. It will handle any size redfish...but more importantly, if you expand your interests, it will handle snook, permit, and bonefish with ease...and small Tarpon and Jacks and others. 

One of the things to consider is the long term view. If you think you will be needing some lighter rods in the future then odd numbered weights make a pretty good plan, i.e. add a 7 wt, 5 wt, or even 3 wt and you can cover just about every fishing situation....add an 11 wt and you can handle most big fish situations. 

To me a 6 wt is not desirable, a 7 wt or 5 wt is almost always a better choice....likewise an 8 wt is often outshined by the 9 wt or the 7 wt depending on conditions. 

You may not have any intentions of expanding...but fly fishing is so extremely enjoyable and there are so many great places to try, that it does not hurt to keep an eye on the future and possible expansion plans.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's what I tell people who are new to fly fishing: start inexpensive just in case you don't enjoy it. I've seen a lot of folks pay lots of money for a rod/reel and get frustrated and quit, or simply just don't enjoy it. If you do keep fly fishing then you can always upgrade and keep your inexpensive rod/reel for a backup. Fly fishing is a lot like golf, you either love it or you don't. Most people don't buy high-dollar golf clubs when their new and learning. I use a 7wt almost exclusively. Most folks in TX use an 8wt. Don't skimp on the line. You might get sticker shock on a good line but you can always move the line to your upgraded reel. Hope this helps!


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

When the fly line companies come out with their latest and greatest fly lines, then last years lines go into the clearance bin. I have bought a couple of good lines from rio & scientific anglers and cortland for 20$-30$. The 2012 fly lines are just as good as the 2014 lines. You just have to check out a couple of different fly shops or look online. If you can't find an 8wt then buy an 9wt line. If you overline your rod by one line weight it will load the rod quicker.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Flats_fishin said:


> I'm wanting to get into fly fishing and need help figuring out what reel and rod would be best for my fishing. I need something for redfish,always wanted to get into fly fishing but need help starting off. Come on I know there some good info y'all have to help me out. Thanks


Welcome to the addiction! Once you get a big Red on your line, it will be hard to grab your conventional gear again.

Plan on spending around 500.00 for a (Good) starter kit. (Rod, reel, line, a few flys, and a striping basket for wading) there is some good advice from above. On the Texas coast, I will Eco the advice above and say start with a 8 or 9 weight for wind with a rocket tapered weight forward line (don't go cheap on line, a good line is around $100.00). What ever weight of rod you choose, load forward the rod. Meaning, if you get a 8 weight, load it with a 9 weight line. 9 weight, load it with 10 weight line. This help you tremendously starting off casting into the Texas wind. Spend the majority of that money on your rod, it is everything. As for Rod brand, I just about have them all. I would suggest rods with lifetime or 25 year warranties. Go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited or Orvis and ask to cast several brands. Choose the one you like, and grab your wading boots and go get wet. I would recommend a casting lesson to get you started.


----------

